# 20 yr old Benjamin Moore Solid Oil Stain



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We document every job, what we used, how we applied it and everything in between. Yes, even 20 year old paint jobs like this one below. Now if only the stain was still available today. 

No doubt this cedar needs work but I am very impressed at how well the solid stain held over 20 years. Especially compared to all the other cedar fronts of similar house style in this development. None of which look this good and many of them have been redone many times over the years with unknown products.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Amazing. So, were you hired to redo the job?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Amazing. So, were you hired to redo the job?


Not asked. I promised to post these photos a while ago but could not remember the thread so I made a new one. We have such an enormous history of product testing because we have a history of preparing for results. We apply finishes that last as the result of it.

The nice thing about this job is the fact so little is left. This cedar can be prepared to new again and start fresh.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazing? It looks like there is only 10% stain left at best. Not that I would expect anything awesome after 20 years. What is amazing is what some HO's will do and let their homes go. Giving how cedar behave when hit with UV for a few weeks, now they may need a full sand to allow a coating go work properly and a minimum of 2 coats stain or a 3 coat system instead of a single maintenance coat.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If this was a Plainpainter job it would still look like a new house.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Amazing? It looks like there is only 10% stain left at best. Not that I would expect anything awesome after 20 years. What is amazing is what some HO's will do and let their homes go. Giving how cedar behave when hit with UV for a few weeks, now they may need a full sand to allow a coating go work properly and a minimum of 2 coats stain or a 3 coat system instead of a single maintenance coat.


I'll do my best to get a pic of the same house done by another painter at the same time we did ours. I know the other was redone 3 times over the years. This house looks amazing in comparison. You'll have to see it. I might even knock on their door while I'm at it so it doesn't look odd some guy is walking around their house taking pics. Drop a card... find out who did it and what they put on it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Let's keep it real. Customers pay a lot of money to paint contractors to get their cedar stained to have it look like those photos in 3 or 4 years, some less than that.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it's a good result, my folks home has been restained several times in a 20 year period - and even though they say it doesn't, Solid oil stain does build a film and does peel! 

Allowing 90% of the coating to weather away is the right thing to do in my opinion - now it's just an easy bleach/tsp powerwash and reapply, no buildup.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think we can get exterior oil stains here in Ohio anymore, would you stain with the waterborne?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I think it's a good result, my folks home has been restained several times in a 20 year period - and even though they say it doesn't, Solid oil stain does build a film and does peel!
> 
> Allowing 90% of the coating to weather away is the right thing to do in my opinion - now it's just an easy bleach/tsp powerwash and reapply, no buildup.


So if you leave 90% to weather away.Haven't you left it open to the elements for quite some time?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not that impressed to be honest. Like Dean said not much satin left at all on that cedar. I have solid acrylic stained homes that are approaching 10 years right now that still look very good. Obviously there is fading, but unlike oil the stain isn't wearing away.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Clearly I'll need to get photos of the house around the corner.

Edit: paint jobs, solid stain, semi-trans don't last around here in Cleveland especially when its new wood products. I think what most interests me with this house is the fact the other houses in the development did not get the longevity of their stain jobs (not even close) which I could only guess what other products were used knowing who painted them originally. This house still has nice curb appeal even though it looks like it was stained with semi-trans. Most important, the cedar is still in good shape. Cant say that for the house around the corner or any number of them in the same block. 

If you're getting 10 years of only fading color on cedar with an acrylic, you are getting something unheard to me in these parts. This guys neighbors is not getting 3 years out of theirs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I mean, theres still product left, its not peeling, so +1 for that. BUT it probably realistically needed redoing 10 years ago. Which is still excellent for solid stain, considering 3-5 years is about the normal life expectancy.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Which is still excellent for solid stain, considering 3-5 years is about the normal life expectancy.



Serious? For house exteriors?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Serious? For house exteriors?


Thats about the average around here, especially in NC. Repaints are a different story. JP's was a first application I think.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Thats about the average around here, especially in NC. Repaints are a different story. JP's was a first application I think.


I agree with you. Only recently have we seen longer warranties on exterior stains moving outside of a 3 yr. range. 

I got very lucky on this comparison. I snooped around and made a few calls and found this house below was built and painted a block over from ours within weeks of our paint job.

Here is the other house. Its identical with the only exception of a reverse floor plan. This house is better to compare with because it too is original. I knocked on their door and asked the owner to confirm and took photos and dropped my card. Of course I referred them to the house we did a block over.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I agree with you. Only recently have we seen longer warranties on exterior stains moving outside of a 3 yr. range.
> 
> I got very lucky on this comparison. I snooped around and made a few calls and found this house below was built and painted a block over from ours within weeks of our paint job with Benjamin Moore solid oil stain.
> 
> Here is the other house. Its identical with the only exception of a reverse floor plan. This house is better to compare with because it too is original. I knocked on their door and asked the owner to confirm and took photos and dropped my card. Of course I referred them to the house we did a block over.


TIP: Knock on their door,they may just need a paint job.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

My 3rd photo is not showing in the OP (showing unavailable) but if you click it it loads it so here it is again.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I mean, theres still product left, its not peeling, so +1 for that. BUT it probably realistically needed redoing 10 years ago. Which is still excellent for solid stain, considering 3-5 years is about the normal life expectancy.


I do have photos of this house 10 years ago but was unable to find them on the server. I was not tagging photos back then and going through over 100,000 job pics takes more time than I care to spend looking. But when I come across them I will be sure to post them.


----------

